# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  المريخ استحق الهزيمه

## الكردفانى

*فريق بلا شكل.. بلا روح.. 
ابراهومه دا ما عندوا اي علاقه بشي اسمو طرف يمين. و كونوا انو يكون اساسي دا في حد ذاته يوضح السوء الوصل ليهو المريخ
موسم للنسيان
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*هنالك خلل فى خط الدفاع بسبب تفريغ خط الوسط من المحاور
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*برهان ومحسن سبب الهزيمة
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*المريخ كان لاعب كويس التغيير هوالذي اضر بالتيم ....
برهان ومحسن فضو النص وسلموهو لفويق الخرطوم ...
دخول كوفي مهاجم وخروج حماد بكري ارتكاز خروج مصعب ارتكاز ودخول النعسان مهاجم...
النص بقى فاضي ...
ابراهومة كانت المساحة القدامو فاضية ما في زول شايل معاهو  ...
يعني الجهاز الفني هو الغلب التيم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*انتوقعنا ان يتم اشراك اللاعب وليد بدرالدين فى المحور بديل للاعب حماد بكرى فى الشوط الثانى
ولكن التبديل كان بدخول اللاعب كوفى صاحب النزعة الهجومية على حساب المحور
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مصعب عمر لاعب خصم على خط (الوسط والدفاع)  فلماذا التمسك به وهو ليس بلاعب مستقبل  ؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*برهان ومحسن أقل  قامة من المريخ...سيتواصل النزيف والدموع ...
المريخ بحاجة إلى مدرب كبير ..
أنسونا من حنك ملم بالدوري السوداني وملم بالكورة الأفريقية..
مدرب له اسم ..
مدرب كبير ..
ياريت المدرسة الفرنسية ..البرتغالية..الألمانية...
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مصعب عمر لاعب مهذب للحد البعيد ومحترم ومريخى بالدم ولكن ؟

اللعب فى المريخ لا تتناسب مع امكانيات اللاعب .  .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف نمر
					

المريخ كان لاعب كويس التغيير هوالذي اضر بالتيم ....
برهان ومحسن فضو النص وسلموهو لفويق الخرطوم ...
دخول كوفي مهاجم وخروج حماد بكري ارتكاز خروج مصعب ارتكاز ودخول النعسان مهاجم...
النص بقى فاضي ...
ابراهومة كانت المساحة القدامو فاضية ما في زول شايل معاهو  ...
يعني الجهاز الفني هو الغلب التيم



اؤيد حتة تفضية المحور دي
فعلا بعدها الخرطوم الوطني استلم نص الملعب وقاد هجمات خطرة جدا منها الهدف الوحيد
*

----------


## خالد العوض

*هزيمة مخففة للغاية فى ظل تواضع الجميع 
لاعبين وجهاز فنى متخلف 
شوف الغانى ادار المباراة كيف ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاتحملوا  برهان المسئولية .. مين مالعب ؟ ديل لاعبيكم . مجلسكم اسهم في  النتائج  السالبة . تجاهل حل مشكلة اهم لاعب لشهور لانشغاله بتعديل النظام  الاساسي  جابسون .. لم يهتم بعلاج بكري واوقفه في وقت كان احوج الي ابتعاثه  للعلاج  ثم اعاده وهو معطوب وقدتأخر علاجه رغم حاجة الفريق لخدماته 
*

----------


## كدكول

*دفاع منتهي والسبب المحاور رجوع سلمون والتجديد له ضروري
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مع الشباب ديل لابد من وجود مدرب اجنبى فاهم لكرة القدم الحديث لانهم لو طولوا مع المدربين المحليين ديل الخساره ستكون كبيره فى حق الفريق وحقهم
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*فعلا استحقينا الهزيمة و بأكثر من هدف مع الوضع الكان حاصل ،،، و خيرها فى غيرها ان شاءالله ،،،
                        	*

----------


## Abuheba

*كره القدم نصر هزيمه وضح من البدايه تفوق الخرطوم الوطني ترابط في الخطوط وقفل المساحات للمريخ وقراء جيده لمدرب الخرطوم مبروك الخرطوم الوطني
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*لكن قبل التغيير المريخ كان ماسك الكورة وضاغط شدييد على الخرطوم...
ارجاع اوكره للنص وادخال عبده جابر كان غلط .
وادخال كوفي اكبر كارثة مستواه نازل شديد بعد القضية اياها وبالاضافة انو دوره الدفاعي ضعيف.
المهاجمين في المريخ ما عندهم اي دور دفاعي
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*لحظة خروج حماد أدخل الغاني ( عاطف و معاذ و صلاح الأمير) قراءة صحيحة للغباء البرهاني المحسني
1. محسن و برهان مدربي فرق صغيرة و لا يستطيعان قراءة الميدان
2. حماد متوقف و يفقد حساسية المباريات فالزج به كان خطأ و استبداله خطأ
3. المباراة دي تحديدا تحتاج 3 محاور ( عمر + وليد + حماد) إن كان محسن و برهان يفهمان في التدريب
4. قلق هو محور اداء الخرطوم الوطني سرح و مرح و عليه كان شله بلاعب كظله و أي كرة للخرطوم تأتي لقلق ليتصرف فيه 
محسن و برهان تفرجوا عليه 90 دقيقة ..تعطيله يشل كل الخرطوم و ليس الوطني فقط
5. اعتماد مدرب على 3 لاعبين باليسرى (كوفي + اوكرا + مصعب) كافي للهزيمة لميلان الملعب
و الكثير يمكن كتابته عن جوز اللوز ( ب م)
*

----------


## مهدي إبراهيم

*الخرطوم أضاع العديد من الفرص !!!
لذلك فعلا النتيجة كانت مخففه
*

----------


## Abu Reem

*لا أعتقد أن التغيير في المريخ أعطى الخرطوم السيطرة على الوسط. الخرطوم كانت مسيطرة على منطقة الوسط من بداية المباراة وأضاع مهاجموها في الشوط الأول عدداً من الأهداف. يجب أن نعترف بأن الخرطوم أمس كان أفضل منا. والخطوة التالية هي كيف نستطيع أن نلعب أفضل منهم؟ هل نحتاج لاعبين؟ هل نحتاج مدربين؟ أعتقد أن الدوري ضاع بنسبة 99% والواجب الإعداد من هسه لعام 2017. أمس معظم لاعبيننا كانوا كعبين: رمضان - ضفر - نمر - بخيت - حماد - مصعب - عبدو جابر. ما كنت بحس إنو المريخ ممكن يعمل حاجه إلا لمن الكوره تصل لأوكرا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي بالميلاد

*حديث الأخ مريخي نشيط هو عين الحقيقة فبرهان ومحسن طمعوا في الفوز وفعلا التغييرات في خط الوسط أضرت بالفريق تماما حيث كان من المفترض أن يلعب ومنذ البداية بخطة 4 - 2 - 3 - 1 مما سوف يساعد في تقوية الوسط حيث أن العدد سوف يكون 5 لاعبين وهذا سوف يساعد لاعبي الوسط في توزيع الجهد مثل حماد بكري ومصعب ومحمد الرشيد وصراحة محمد الرشيد وحماد بكري ممتازين جدا ولا بد أن نسوق العذر لحماد حيث أن اللياقة لم تسعفه.
خلاصة القول أن الغاني قد إستغل هذا الخطأ من مدربينا واعتمد على اللعب السريع من الوسط للهجوم وحقق ما أراد وهو الفوز.
إخوتي يجب علينا مؤازرة هؤلاء الشباب وسوف يكون الموسم القادم أحلى بإذن الله.
*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف نمر
					

المريخ كان لاعب كويس التغيير هوالذي اضر بالتيم ....
برهان ومحسن فضو النص وسلموهو لفويق الخرطوم ...
دخول كوفي مهاجم وخروج حماد بكري ارتكاز خروج مصعب ارتكاز ودخول النعسان مهاجم...
النص بقى فاضي ...
ابراهومة كانت المساحة القدامو فاضية ما في زول شايل معاهو  ...
يعني الجهاز الفني هو الغلب التيم



دا كلام سليم 100%
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الفريق لاعب بدون محور دفاعى بعد اخراج حماد بكرى
*

----------

